# Sil Lum Tau - Whats In It?



## ilhe4e12345 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, i have a question (surprise right?) and thought maybe someone on hear could help me out. I was curious about Sil Lum Tau and the techniques within it. What i mean is, i want the actual Wing Chun terms for the techniques within. An Example would be something like "In the first section, it starts off with a straight punch then Huen Sau" 

I wanted to know the terms for the entire form if anybody could help me out. Before you ask, the only reason im not asking ym teacher is because he is currently away and i wanted to update my notes with the proper terms. The form is the IP Man Lineage of Wing Chun if thats any help. If anybody out there could help me out or maybe point me to a place that i could get the info? I wanted to do some free time studying for the next two weeks while my master is away  

Happy Training


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2011)

Siu Nim Tao

What is in it varies depending on Lineage

The following is from here  



> Sil Lim Tao is the basic Kung Fu of Wing Chun. That is why almost every Wing Chun Sifu, when teaching his students, always wants the students to practice 'Sil Lim Tao' first. Sil Lim Tao is divided into three sections, with a total of one hundred and eight movements. Each small section has its own aim in practice, and various meanings in application. The first section is for training the basic strength of the wrist and elbow. The strength is in the formation of the major hand positions of Tan Sau, Fook Sau, and Wu Sau. If you wish to perform well in Wing Chun, you must use the first sections of Sil Lim Tao to train the basic power and strength. There is no short cut, once the movements of the form have been learned, they must be practiced seriously to train the power and strength. Every Wing Chun practitioner knows when practicing the first part of Sil Lim Tao, that it has to be slow. To train for the strength one has to be serious, and to be serious one must do it slowly.
> 
> The second section is the training of using the strength and power.  In Wing Chun Kung Fu, the strength and power are used half soft, half hard. This is easily demonstrated when throwing a punch, your arm travels at great speed but the muscles are relaxed, this is the soft part. But just before you make contact with your opponent, your muscles in your arm tense up for a split second, this is the hard part. This later developes into full delivery of the Kinetic Energy of your arm and body into the target, without compromising balance.
> 
> The third section is for training correct position of the basic hand movement into your muscle memory. Movements include Pak Sau, Tan Sau, Gaun Sau, Huen Sau and Bong Sau. The practitioner must concentrate on executing each movement's position correctly.



As to what is in it generally

The follwwing is from here 



> Chi Ng Kuen (centre line punch);
> Tan Sau;
> Wu Sau (or Buddhist Palm);
> Fuk Sau (Controlling Hand);
> ...



As to how right I am, that is a good question since I am a Xingyi/Taiji guy that really thinks Wing Cun is cool and I only do Siu Nim Tao at the moment. But I am sure a real Wing Chun person (which I do not claim to be) will be along to answer your question one way or another and tell you how close to right or how terribly wrong I am


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 9, 2011)

As Xue said it depends what lineage you are from , most schools will use the same terms for the three main shapes of Tan , Fook and Bong as well as the other more common movements. But after that things get a bit sketchy , the reason for this as I understand it , is because for the simple reason , that for a lot of the moves there were no names.Yip Man didn't have any names for some techniques , so his senior students made up their own names based on the function of the technique or what it looked like. So based on what senior student your lineage is connected to you might have different terms compared to another lineage. The main thing is, it doesn't matter what you call em , the important thing is that you can do em.


----------



## Domino (Nov 16, 2011)

MJM always on the money !
Got asked last night and mentioned this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wing_Chun_terms


----------



## ccwayne (Jan 21, 2012)

If you like to know more about the Wing Chun, there is a post on 'About Snake Crane Wing Chun( &#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149; )' in this forum.  It is a very low profile lineage in the past, and you may understand more how the three forms, twin knives and the pole come from.



*About Snake Crane Wing Chun ( &#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149; )*
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?100529-About-Snake-Crane-Wing-Chun


*Videos about Snake Crane Wing Chun ( &#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149; )*
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?100729-Videos-about-Snake-Crane-Wing-Chun


----------



## VING TSUN USA (Jan 21, 2012)

SLT is the inception of an idea, It doesnt not function alone without the motion and angling of Chum Kil. We turn to face, not to redirect.

How to create a stance capable of transmitting a line of centered force.

We create a centerline with our wrists at the start of each form. This line defines how each arm engages it to slightly x it at the wrists.
We then center or elbows behind the fists to train the most essential requirement for the future development of VT fighting.
The striking arms are given multiple abilities while never leaving the centerline.
tan elbow spreads out while tan hand hits direct
wu sao is creating a new attacking hand afte the tan has struck out
wu turns to jum/fook the inside elbow, we do 3 fook/jum because the inside elbow is hardest to develop, tan is easy, everyone can let the elbow spread.
repeating 3 times is implyin importance to detail
pak sao at the rear x' the cnterline....compared to front pak sao that does not x the centerline
vertical palm used to spread elbow as tan elbow
repeat
gum sao energy for pole drills
dan guan for short force downwards
groin guard
arms raised by elbows
double fac sao, pole support off body 
recover arms to 
double centered elbows
tans extend just so they make 2 juts to 2 strikes
downward line upward line
pak sao jum sao sideplam is position of jum elbow creates
wu sao, tan sao, jum sao, tan sao, lowering huen sao strike
wu sao, tan sao, gaun sao, tan sao, lowering huen sao strike
bong left to right, right to left
senk sao recovery of lead arm to new attacking wu sao, space recovery.
3 punches


----------



## WingChunIan (Jan 21, 2012)

As stated elsewhere it really depends upon your lineage. The terminology in Wing Chun varies from lineage to lineage driven in part because the labels describe shapes in some cases and energies in others. There are also differences in the movements included in the first form across lineages as Ip Man changed the form during his years teaching (and there is the make it up factor!). Your best bet is to wait until your sifu returns and ask him directly.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 21, 2012)

ilhe4e12345 said:


> Hi everyone, i have a question (surprise right?) and thought maybe someone on hear could help me out. I was curious about Sil Lum Tau and the techniques within it. What i mean is, i want the actual Wing Chun terms for the techniques within. An Example would be something like "In the first section, it starts off with a straight punch then Huen Sau"
> 
> I wanted to know the terms for the entire form if anybody could help me out. Before you ask, the only reason im not asking ym teacher is because he is currently away and i wanted to update my notes with the proper terms. The form is the IP Man Lineage of Wing Chun if thats any help. If anybody out there could help me out or maybe point me to a place that i could get the info? I wanted to do some free time studying for the next two weeks while my master is away
> 
> Happy Training


----------------------------------------------------------The Augustine Fong slt has its own opening signature and has a double punch in the section that has double hand motions.. the rest is common to most other Ip Man Lines. Terms include sequentially-after opening and gettinto the ygkym stance;

1
sup gee sau,kwan sau, yut ge chon kuen, huen,  repeat on right after bringing fists to side
tan,huen, wu, fok,, huen, repeats
pak,jing jeong,,huen, return to side repeat on the other side
2
gum, gum, gum/back, gum/front
double lan,fun,kao, jaam,tan, biu, jut seung kuen/double punch
haan, ding.return to side

3
kow, reverse jut,chan jeong,huen, kuen,retur
tan,gaan,huen,dai jeong, huen, kuen
repeat on other side
bong,tan,pau

teut sao
teut sao kuen

char kuen, huen, return to sides

close stance


joy chaudhuri


----------



## geezer (Jan 21, 2012)

VING TSUN USA said:


> SLT is the inception of an idea, It doesnt not function alone without the motion and angling of Chum Kil. We turn to face, not to redirect.



I like that -- about Chum Kiu, except that in our lineage _we turn to face and/or redirect_. Regardless, good post and welcome to Martialtalk. It will be good to get the WSL/Philipp Bayer VT perspective. 

"Grandmaster Yip Man used to be of the belief, and this is shared by many of his students, that it is your opponent who will teach you how to hit him."


----------



## Domino (Jan 24, 2012)

Hows your training coming along Ilhe4e ?


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Domino, thanks for checking up on me. Lately I have been concentrating mostly on my 7 star mantis but i get some wing chun practice in here and there. Still just getting the first form down and really working on it. I def will be exploring wing chun more but Im really loving my mantis atm


----------

